# New Cover Art: Master of Sanctity



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Courtesy of Amazon, the second Dark Angels novel Master of Sanctity by Gav Thorpe. Anyone who says Asmodai isn't a badass, this cover proves you wrong.


LotN


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ooo is this the next book after ravenwing if so ive been waiting for this for seems like an age.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Prior to clicking thread.



Sees it's by Gav 'air bubbles can kill a Space Marine' Thorpe.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Prior to clicking thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Sees it's by Gav 'air bubbles can kill a Space Marine' Thorpe.


I find this statement to be "glass half full."

I recall discussing this with you in the thread about that book, can't remember which one, and I thought that Gav explained it fine.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Look forward to see the developing story and the thumping of the Fallen.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I was interested until I read it was going to be written by Thorpe. *sigh*


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Doelago said:


> I was interested until I read it was going to be written by Thorpe. *sigh*


Methinks you havent read the first ones in the series. Angels of Darkness and Ravenwing, they are -QUITE- good.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> Methinks you havent read the first ones in the series. Angels of Darkness and Ravenwing, they are -QUITE- good.


i agree i really enjoyed them 2 books and really looking forward to this story progressing.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Methinks you havent read the first ones in the series. Angels of Darkness and Ravenwing, they are -QUITE- good.


Indeed. AoD's premise is so simple, two guys in a room arguing with each other over philosophies and one of them telling his own story. But it is so bloody compelling.


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Methinks you havent read the first ones in the series. Angels of Darkness and Ravenwing, they are -QUITE- good.


Quite on the contrary I have read both of them (alongside every other BL book, short story, and audio that I know of which have been written by Thorpe). The former I quite enjoyed, the second one (along with the vast majority of his others writings), not so much.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> I find this statement to be "glass half full."
> 
> I recall discussing this with you in the thread about that book, can't remember which one, and I thought that Gav explained it fine.
> 
> ...


Not a single one of his books over the past two years has garnered any to barely attention on these forums, even his Horus Heresy novels.

So clearly it's not just me. 

Whereas with the other authors, we're still seeing threads by current and new members debating things they've written about.

Ironically _Corax: Soulforge _is possibly the most invisible HH novel of all time.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I'm just reading Corax Souldforge at the moment


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Asmodai appears to be coal powered.


----------

